# Get an Apple MacBook For Just Rs. 45,000!



## aryayush (Jul 18, 2008)

Hello! 

This has already been discussed in the Apple thread but since it’s huge news, I thought I should post about it in a more public setting.
*img390.imageshack.us/img390/8648/designgal0120080226ne0.jpg*img181.imageshack.us/img181/8601/designhero20080226sa9.jpg​
Until the end of August, Apple is running a program offering a steep discount of *12%* on its MacBook and MacBook Pro lines. If you’re a student, faculty or staff in any of the several qualifying universities across India, you are eligible for the discount. These are the discounted prices (inclusive of taxes):

*White MacBook 1: Rs. 45,000
White MacBook 2: Rs. 55,000
Black MacBook: Rs. 60,000
15-inch MacBook Pro 1: Rs. 80,000
15-inch MacBook Pro 2: Rs. 1,00,000
17-inch MacBook Pro: Rs. 1,15,000*

Check out the configuration of the *MacBook* and *MacBook Pro* models by clicking on the appropriate links. You can also find a list of the qualifying universities *on this page* (look at the options for the drop down menu). You might also want to read the reasons *why you’ll love a Mac* and peruse through Apple’s list of *Frequently Answered Questions* if you’re interested in going for a Mac. They also have some *pretty funny television commercials* worth checking out.

If you’ve ever been interested in purchasing a Mac and were deterred by the price, this should come as good news to you. Apple very rarely offers discounts on their products in India and never of this magnitude. This is the cheapest you’ve ever been able to buy Mac notebooks in India. If you have any more questions about buying Macs (like whether it runs Windows or not and what is the customer support like, etc.), feel free to post them in this thread and I (or someone else) will answer them the best I (we) can.


P.S.: _This is neither a sales pitch nor an attempt to start another flame war. I know that the most common (and perhaps only) factors preventing most people from purchasing Macs are ignorance and price. My only aim is to address prospective Mac purchasers about what they’re about to jump into and inform them about the drastically lower prices. Please don’t start a flame war here._


----------



## dreamcatcher (Jul 18, 2008)

*Re: Get an Apple MacBook For Just Rs. 45,000*

The prices have been like this for a long time. I last checked Apple City Centre, it was 50k for a macbook. Dell XPS anyday!!


----------



## aryayush (Jul 18, 2008)

That was slightly more than 50K without including taxes. This is a limited period offer and has been initiated very recently and you can now get it for 45K, _including_ taxes. The base model offers a discount of around 10K.

If you prefer Dell XPS or whatever, sure, go with it. Why sully this thread? This one’s got nothing to do with Dells and HPs and Acers.


----------



## gxsaurav (Jul 18, 2008)

Salesmanship at it's best


----------



## kumarmohit (Jul 18, 2008)

Air nahi hai? Woh hota to paisa arrange karta bhi
The university is listed but price, even for MacBook is still too much coz I do not find it Value for money


----------



## aryayush (Jul 18, 2008)

gx_saurav said:


> Salesmanship at it's best


Welcome, I was expecting you.


----------



## Indyan (Jul 18, 2008)

*Thread Moved*

Why I wont buy a McBook :


> Intel GMA X3100 graphics processor with 144MB of DDR2 SDRAM shared with main memory3


At same price I would get a lappy thats much more powerful from Dell. I would love to own a Mac but its still not very economic. Perhaps I would get one when I start earning myself.


----------



## iMav (Jul 18, 2008)

kumarmohit said:


> Air nahi hai? Woh hota to paisa arrange karta bhi
> The university is listed but price, even for MacBook is still too much coz I do not find it Value for money


Air pe $230 ka discount hai.


----------



## Gigacore (Jul 19, 2008)

45k is stil expensive. Its better to get XPS for 50k


----------



## tgpraveen (Jul 19, 2008)

Gigacore said:


> 45k is stil expensive. Its better to get XPS for 50k


agreed


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Jul 19, 2008)

there is no where written in thread  to buy the laptop any one who fan macbook he can buy.these come in different category.
Read


----------



## Third Eye (Jul 19, 2008)

> White MacBook 1: Rs. 45,000
> White MacBook 2: Rs. 55,000
> Black MacBook: Rs. 60,000



what is the difference between three.


----------



## Smoke (Jul 19, 2008)

Color and Price


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Jul 19, 2008)

_*just* Rs. 45,000 ?_ you sound like a salesman.

A Dell Studio 15" or Dell Inspiron 1525 w/o window$ would be much better for this money.


----------



## goobimama (Jul 19, 2008)

Gigacore said:


> 45k is stil expensive. Its better to get XPS for 50k


Well the difference is obviously Mac OS X. 

And it doesn't matter what graphics card it has, cause gaming is gonna suck anyway. So unless you plan on doing heavy video editing, which should not be done on a notebook in any case, the MacBook will run Leopard just beautifully.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Jul 19, 2008)

Gigacore said:


> 45k is stil expensive. Its better to get XPS for 50k


+1


NIGHTMARE said:


> there is no where written in thread  to buy the laptop any one who fan macbook he can buy.these come in different category.
> Read


geez realised that now. but here the article sounds like an advertisement urging all of us to buy it.


Third Eye said:


> what is the difference between three.


no idea


----------



## goobimama (Jul 19, 2008)

> *just* Rs. 45,000 ? you sound like a salesman.


Considering that they were priced at 60/70/80 just a few a little while back, one does have to include _just_ 45k.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Jul 19, 2008)

goobimama said:


> Considering that they were priced at 60/70/80 just a few a little while back, one does have to include _just_ 45k.


good point. so the word _just_ is a relative term...


----------



## aryayush (Jul 19, 2008)

Like I’ve cleared before, the purpose of this thread is not to advertise or evangelise Macs. I know people often complain about the price of Macs and therefore wanted to bring it to everyone’s attention that they’re available for much lower rates for a limited period of time. That’s it.



Third Eye said:


> what is the difference between three.


The first one is the basic configuration and comes in white. The second one has a better processor, more memory and storage, a SuperDrive and also comes in white. The third one comes in black and has even more storage. The most value for money model is the second one. For more detailed technical specifications, consult the chart on this page.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Jul 19, 2008)

aryayush said:


> The first one is the basic configuration and comes in white. The second one has a better processor, more memory and storage, a SuperDrive and also comes in white. The third one comes in black and has even more storage. The most value for money model is the second one. For more detailed technical specifications, consult the chart on this page.


please bolden the links next time, or paste them as a whole. due to this forum's stupid new theme, visited links can't be noticed at all.

anyway, I just noticed that the first model has ONLY 120GB HDD, and NO DVD WRITER. how can this thing be allowed to exist in the 45K range ?


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Jul 19, 2008)

MetalheadGautham said:


> +1
> 
> geez realised that now. but here the article sounds like an advertisement urging all of us to buy it.
> 
> no idea


have u buy any product which u needed to pay premium for it or buy any limited edition product.if yes so u understand


----------



## aryayush (Jul 19, 2008)

MetalheadGautham said:


> please bolden the links next time, or paste them as a whole. due to this forum's stupid new theme, visited links can't be noticed at all.


I know that, which is why I _did_ post the links in bold.



MetalheadGautham said:


> anyway, I just noticed that the first model has ONLY 120GB HDD, and NO DVD WRITER. how can this thing be allowed to exist in the 45K range ?


Oh, it’s actually 55K. You’re getting it for 45K due to the discount. Giving no SuperDrive is just a very stupid decision. I assume it’s been done to give potential customers more of an impetus to choose the more costly model.


----------



## cooldudie3 (Jul 25, 2008)

Warning: If you don't like mac and like to play fanboy games, stay away. There is not point to argue about nothing. So, Mac haters, unsubscribe or delete your unmeaningful and attacking posts and no more trash talk.


----------



## gxsaurav (Jul 25, 2008)

Even at Rs 55k Macbook isn't a VFM compared to Dell XPS M1530 as far as hardware specs r concerned. The difference is Mac OS X but Vista when is already good out of the box & can be configured easily. At 55k Macbook doesn't provide hardware virtualisation while Dell can.


----------



## cooldudie3 (Jul 25, 2008)

Really, stay away if you are to compare.


----------



## shashank4u (Jul 30, 2008)

Apple is giving away these discounts because they want to phase out their current macbook stocks i also heard that there is upgrade pending to all macbooks with new features in Q4 2008.. also a new macbook touch will be coming soon


----------



## ico (Jul 30, 2008)

Is 45K **just**?.....We can really get much powerful Dell notebooks in the same cost.....


----------



## uppalpankaj (Jul 30, 2008)

It is really not worth it.....


----------



## acewin (Jul 31, 2008)

well people with macbook do not play any games, work is their primary concern. In that case no one prefers Windows XP or Vista.


----------

